

 How are you voting in tomorrow's San Francisco Municipal Election? - jbaudanza
http://www.votewell.com/ballots/jbaudanza

======
jbaudanza
I threw together this endorsement app yesterday. LMK what you think. I plan on
adding more features for the next election.

